# Gillom dumps Phoenix and Heads to LA



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG!!!

LINK 



> The 38-year-old accepted much less than the $75,000 that she was offered by the Mercury because of her unhappiness over being asked to take a $5,000 pay cut. The amount of her Sparks' contract is unknown, but it's believed to be less than $50,000 because of a hefty payroll required to keep seventh-year stars Lisa Leslie, Mwadi Mabika and Tamecka Dixon.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

WOW, can LA get anymore STRONGER? LOL...

Well Gillom wasn't going to win a CHAMPIONSHIP with the Mercury anytime soon, it was time for her to explore. I hope she does good, where will she be?? PF??


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Gillom sends a letter to the fans of Phoenix

Link


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Gillom sends a letter to the fans of Phoenix
> 
> Link


I want to say something about this but I am not sure what to think about this... 

hmmm...

how about "PLease don't let the Sparks win it again this year"

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> I want to say something about this but I am not sure what to think about this...
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Why does she say "its not about the money" If that was the case she would still be in Phoenix. They didnt want to cut her salary, so if its not about the money why did she leave? Im sick of hearing players lie. Just tell the dam truth. If she wanted to move on because she has a better chance to win somewhere else and doesnt want to be part of a rebuilding team at her age, just say so..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gilliam in LA? Thats bad news for the rest of the league. But with Cooper back in Hst, that makes for an interesting season. Its not a gimme that LA will win.


----------

